# Question about Methargine



## eluckhardt (Jun 25, 2007)

A couple of nights ago, I passed the sac and placenta, but possibly not everything, since today at the Dr.'s office, she saw some tissue still remaining. So, I am now on Methargine for 48 hours (one pill every 6 hours). Is this a relatively common course of treatment? I am a little dissapointed, as I feel I am asking so much of my body, to essentially have 2 miscarriages (not sure what the right term is for this actual situation) in a week? I could be totally wrong regarding what the Methargine does, but anyhow, just wanting some comments about what to expect. Btw, I am already experiencing cramping and possibly more heavy bleeding. Thanks!


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I was on it after my last m/c, but for a full week. I hemmorrhaged and had to go to the ER in an ambulance. They did not do a d&c, but instead gave me a shot of methergine and a cytotec suppository. That slowed my bleeding considerably, but then it increased a lot a few days later. That's when they put me on the oral metherine, every 6 hours for a week. From what I remember, it helps your uterus contract back to it's prepregnancy size. So, anything that's still stuck in there will be expelled, but it should prevent furthur bleeding. I hope that helps.







to you and I'm sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

I just took my last one..last night. It is a uterine stimulant. They want for us to have our uterus contract & go back to pre-pregnancy state. it also helps control the bleeding from what I understand. It increases the stiffness of the uterine muscles. Also.....avoid grapefruit & grapefruit juice while taking this. It can increase the amount of certain meds. in your bloodstream..

I am sorry we are all here going through all of this. This stinks!!!!


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I was given Methergine for 48 hours, one pill every 12 hours to pass clots that were causing blood to pool in my uterus. I think its pretty common. I was told it can cause a migraine, because it constricts oxygen to your brain to some extent. I didn't get a headache, but I did feel like I had a migraine aura.

It was actually for me a huge relief, I was tired & tired of crying and just went to bed & slept for almost the entire 48 hours while it did the work. I felt that going to the ER for the exam prior to being given the methergine was almost as hard as the miscarriage at home.

I'm going in Friday for a D&C to remove molar tissue left from my miscarriage. There is a risk of hemmhoragge with this surgery b/c of the vascular tissue, and methergine is on the list of uterine contractants they will use if I do. First is pitocin, then methergine, then something else & finally cytotec if none of those work.


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *normajean* 

I'm going in Friday for a D&C to remove molar tissue left from my miscarriage. There is a risk of hemmhoragge with this surgery b/c of the vascular tissue, and methergine is on the list of uterine contractants they will use if I do. First is pitocin, then methergine, then something else & finally cytotec if none of those work.

I will be thinking of you. We all had a loss togather & now we can begin to heal togather. **hugs**


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
I will be thinking of you. We all had a loss togather & now we can begin to heal togather. **hugs**

Thanks, we did the pre-op today, which was blood work & typing, I go in tomorrow at noon, should be home by 3 if all goes well. Blessings...


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

Normajean,
my thoughts are w/ you today.


----------

